# shifting issues w/ lightwt cassettes



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Anyone every have shifting issues when they switched to lightweight cassettes? I run shimano and some time ago I tried going from my 11-27 d/a cassette (I know shimano doesnt make one, I did a combo) to a token 11-27 the shifting was horrible- particularly amongst the smaller cogs. If the shifting didnt work or was hung up going from a larger to smaller cog, when you adjusted the converse became true (going from smaller to larger became the problem).
This is going w/ new cassette, new chain. Once I switched back to the shimano cassette, everything was fine again. 
The reason I ask is a friend of mine just went throught the same thing, either w/ a kcnc 12-27 or a token 11-27.
I'm using a vuelta xrp and I started to have some shifting issues, thankfully, a good chaing cleaning and a cable tension adjustment seemed to have fixed my problem (this time).


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I'm running KCNC and Cycle-Dynamics cassettes in Campy 10 speed and they work every bit as good if not better than the Campy cassettes. The KCNC run with the KMCX10SL chain runs very silent and you can barely hear or feel the shifts. 

Were you using the one piece type? I understand that those cassettes had some shifting issues.


----------



## kdub21 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just got a KCNC cassette 12-25 with a KMC 10XSL chain. I have been having the same shifting problems when going towards the larger cogs, and when I "back pedal" it throws the chain down the next cog.

Even my LBS had adjusted and readjusted the rear derailleur and I think its the cassette. We switched the chains to see if it was the KMC chain, but it wasn't. I had the same problems with different chains. 

It's funny, another customer had the same issues with the KCNC cassette. he had trouble shifting ont he smaller cogs, whereas mine were on the larger.

I've emailed KCNC regarding and hope to hear from them soon. Other than that, I'm probably going to switch back to a Campy cassette.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Not sure what the deal was w/ those- on another website, someone suggested the spacing maybe slightly off and even offered using a USED 9speed chain as a solution. 
I couldnt tell you as I'm running the vuelta xrp which doesnt shift PERFECTLY, but its close enough and at 90 grams weight savings, and me not racing, that's just fine.


----------

